

GitHub is down - matteodepalo
https://status.github.com/?down

======
wglb
No, github is up.

To avoid having to do a sheepish retraction, dont post 'X is down' posts here.
Use
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/)
and not HN for this.

Flagged.

